
First hire to first fire - sarahhum
https://canny.io/blog/hire-fire/
======
eyeownyde
Really appreciate the openness here on the part of the founders. Insightful to
see what early-stage founders are thinking and hoping for from their hires,
and it feels candid.

~~~
sarahhum
Thanks for reading. We're not writers so we've found it more natural to just
share our stories. We hope they're insightful!

